# Gift Suggestions for Men



## RainstormZA (27/6/18)

Thinking this will be a great thread on gift suggestions for guys and dads.

Now I'm sitting here, wondering what to get my dad for his birthday.

I had planned to buy him a power bank but plan went out the window when he came back from the UK with two, one for me and one for him.

What do you normally get for a man that has everything he needs? I'm tired of buying him the good ol chocolates and red wine when there's nothing else.

I also have three brothers, am always needing ideas for gifts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/6/18)

Nice thread @RainstormZA 

To me the best type of gift is one that will be used a lot.
That requires a bit of knowledge of the person.

If your dad has everything - then maybe try think of something he might be needing to replace soon...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/6/18)

Silver said:


> That requires a bit of knowledge of the person.
> 
> If your dad has everything - then maybe try think of something he might be needing to replace soon...



That's true. He loves his Bosch cordless drill and is a mac user too. Kinda big on Christianity so thinking a voucher to get him a Christian video of his choice.

He's also a guitar player at church - has one electric and one acoustic guitar each. A music hardware voucher? He's forever buying guitar accessories... Lol. I'll ask my mom in that department.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/6/18)

There are several guitar players on the forum. Maybe one of them can give you some ideas of a cool guitar accessory 

@Neal ?

Don't ask me, I would probably suggest a fused Clapton string and some menthol to cool the fingers...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (27/6/18)

Silver said:


> There are several guitar players on the forum. Maybe one of them can give you some ideas of a cool guitar accessory
> 
> @Neal ?
> 
> Don't ask me, I would probably suggest a fused Clapton string and some menthol to cool the fingers...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (27/6/18)

BTW he already has a foot stepper, a boom box and some thing, I think to plug his guitar in, leading to the box. Oh and a guitar tuner, the one comes build in. My mom has one too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/6/18)

I don’t know the fellow or know anything about your relationship but consider this... instead of a gadget or otherwise potential white elephant why not give him some time, a memory or an experience. Take him out to dinner, fire up a braai and invite some close friends and family, or just spend some quality time with him, perhaps go for a walk and have a picnic somewhere and just chat. Us old folks appreciate some time with family, especially if we don’t get to see them often

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I don’t know the fellow or know anything about your relationship but consider this... instead of a gadget or otherwise potential white elephant why not give him some time, a memory or an experience. Take him out to dinner, fire up a braai and invite some close friends and family, or just spend some quality time with him, perhaps go for a walk and have a picnic somewhere and just chat. Us old folks appreciate some time with family, especially if we don’t get to see them often


I think the biggest gift that one can give is some unconditional special time with a loved one. Unfortunately we sometimes don’t realize how precious that is untill it’s too late. Thank heavens in my case that I did just that with my dad before it was too late, but I still miss it now. Having to hear the same story 100 times over, or life lessons seems to not be such a bad thing any more.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA (27/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I don’t know the fellow or know anything about your relationship but consider this... instead of a gadget or otherwise potential white elephant why not give him some time, a memory or an experience. Take him out to dinner, fire up a braai and invite some close friends and family, or just spend some quality time with him, perhaps go for a walk and have a picnic somewhere and just chat. Us old folks appreciate some time with family, especially if we don’t get to see them often


He already has an owl drawing from me years ago that I gave to him for his birthday.

To cap it, @BumbleBee he's been my stepdad since I was 3 but I call him Dad my whole life. I never really knew my own father and he's never made an effort for me. I let it go because it takes a real man to be a dad to a kid who isn't his. 

So Im clean out of ideas now. My mom thinks a music / guitar / video voucher will be a good idea.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (27/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> He already has an owl drawing from me years ago that I gave to him for his birthday.
> 
> To cap it, @BumbleBee he's been my stepdad since I was 3 but I call him Dad my whole life. I never really knew my own father and he's never made an effort for me. I let it go because it takes a real man to be a dad to a kid who isn't his.
> 
> So Im clean out of ideas now. My mom thinks a music / guitar / video voucher will be a good idea.


Moms always know best! Don’t ask me how, it’s seems it’s a Mom thing. @RainstormZA , A Dad is a person who is always unconditionally there for you, no matter what. Biology should never interfere with this, so good for you.

Vouchers sometimes make good sense as well, that way he can get what he wants/needs, we sometimes think we know exactly what. It’s not the gift that counts, it’s the way it’s given that matters, irrespective of what it is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/6/18)

I just had a look online for guitar stuff - bloody expensive and I can't see him buying anything from there except strings.

I guess I'll have to settle for a music or video voucher to give him. He'll choose what he wants. 

My parents also put in an offer for a barge in Amsterdam so it'll have to be something he can take with him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (27/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> He's also a guitar player



Personalised guitar strap? Don't know if you know of somebody that can work with leather or you can do it yourself if you know how to work with leather.

Can get one from here that's not too badly priced then get somebody to personalise it.

They also got wooden guitar picks that looks very good. But any guitaris will tell you those things get lost to an alternate dimension all the time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/6/18)

Adephi said:


> Personalised guitar strap? Don't know if you know of somebody that can work with leather or you can do it yourself if you know how to work with leather.
> 
> Can get one from here that's not too badly priced then get somebody to personalise it.
> 
> They also got wooden guitar picks that looks very good. But any guitaris will tell you those things get lost to an alternate dimension all the time.



These are good ideas but I've never seen him use a strap.

Haha you just reminded me of my childhood - always finding lost guitar picks. My dad is past the stage where he doesn't use them any more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (28/6/18)

For some odd reason the media thinks that men love new socks... Like we're house elves waiting to be freed... As cliche as it sounds, if he has a beard, maybe a beard grooming kit. Also, you'll be surprised how men take to a spa day. Arrange a massage and then a good meal.

As underrated as it may seem... Nothing pleases a man more than to see the smiling faces of his loved ones. A small family get together in a cozy setting by the hearth is not only a gift for the day... But a gift for a lifetime in the form of a sweet memory

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/6/18)

Amir said:


> As underrated as it may seem... Nothing pleases a man more than to see the smiling faces of his loved ones. A small family get together in a cozy setting by the hearth is not only a gift for the day... But a gift for a lifetime in the form of a sweet memory



As much as I like this idea with all the grandkids together under one roof, my sister is in Australia and one stepbrother in the uk. Plus my brother and his wife's 3rd child is due in October.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (28/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> As much as I like this idea with all the grandkids together under one roof, my sister is in Australia and one stepbrother in the uk. Plus my brother and his wife's 3rd child is due in October.



Mate, really nice to see you putting so much thought into pleasing your dad. There is so much stuff you can buy a guitar player but without knowing his set up or style I am cautious to suggest something he may not need or use. Perhaps sign him up for some online lessons? Most of the main acoustic players (Martin Taylor, Tommy Emannuel and others) have their own site, great tuition and not too expensive. Truefire is also a great resource where you download some great lessons for a modest fee.

Good luck mate, please keep us informed as to your choice and hope your dad has a great birthday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (28/6/18)

A REAL present for me would be if my wife took my entire family away for a weekend... And left me at home in peace and quiet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/6/18)

Lol @Stosta I can relate to that. Dad is not made for kids - the two coming to stay with us, drive him nuts... I bet you that he wishes he was deaf like me, I don't have to deal with the noise they rack up every day. I asked my mom how he dealt with the 5 of us back in the day... She just laughed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/7/18)

Beer usually does it for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (7/7/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Beer usually does it for me



He loves speciality beers - specially local artisan ones and very bitter. I could organise him a trip to the Nottingham Breweries and get him what he prefers.

http://nottsbrewery.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (8/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> He loves speciality beers - specially local artisan ones and very bitter. I could organise him a trip to the Nottingham Breweries and get him what he prefers.
> 
> http://nottsbrewery.co.za


Sounds like an excellent idea @RainstormZA , this could make for an unforgettable experience for him, and what can be better than family and friends, and beer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

